# Firefox 62 localisation



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 14, 2018)

```
$ pkg query %v firefox firefox-i18n
62.0.3_1,1
62.0.3
```

I wondered whether this new extension might work:

Quick Locale Switcher 0.1
– as far as I can tell, it does not.

From the version information page:


> Works with Firefox 42.0 and later


– given the ways in which localisation of Firefox is changing, that statement of compatibility is probably wrong.

Extensions aside, what's the current state of play?

Is it still necessary to modify preferences as outlined in this earlier thread? – Firefox 61 localization problem


----------

